# Lecteur disquette USB



## Leyry Hynemonth (13 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour 

 Je vais certainement m'offrir un vieux Mac Classic, pour me féliciter du BAC  
 (Ha.... nostalgie.. quand tu nous tient.... :rose: )

... les disquettes vont donc être remises au goût du jour....

Alors ma question est la suivante : Est-ce que n'importe quel lecteur de disquette USB est susceptible de fonctionner sur mon eMac / Mac OS X.3.9

Si c'est le cas, n'importe quel lecteur de disquette sur eBay ferais l'affaire .... non  



Merci pour vos précieux petits renseignements. 

Bonne nuit ! :sleep:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2006)

Félicitations donc pour ton BAC... 

Pour les lecteurs de disquette USB... je sais que l'Iomega sont compatibles... en revanche, pour les autres ???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations donc pour ton BAC...
> 
> Pour les lecteurs de disquette USB... je sais que l'Iomega sont compatibles... en revanche, pour les autres ???


Ok, je vais privil&#233;gier les mod&#232;les de la marque Iomega.


Les autres, si vous savez... n'h&#233;sitez pas


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Juillet 2006)

Hup !! 


Personne ne saurais me dire si les autres lecteurs de disquette fonctionneront ?

Est-ce un driver g&#233;n&#233;rique qui fait comme pour les lecteurs de disquettes interne sur PC : Il marchent naturellement bien ?


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Hup !!
> 
> 
> Personne ne saurais me dire si les autres lecteurs de disquette fonctionneront ?
> ...


Ben c'est quand m&#234;me assez diff&#233;rent, car le lecteur interne passe par le bus interne. Or, la version USB n&#233;cessite un driver assez diff&#233;rent...

En gros, c'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que d'utiliser un disque en interne et un disque externe par USB ou Firewire. Tu ne peux pas utiliser le driver pour le disque interne...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Juillet 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En gros, c'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que d'utiliser un disque en interne et un disque externe par USB ou Firewire. Tu ne peux pas utiliser le driver pour le disque interne...



... donc si j'ai bien compris, y-a aucun probl&#232;me    

(Puis que un disque dur en IDE Interne &#224; toujours tr&#232;s bien march&#233;, un fois branch&#233; en IDE/USB ou FW)


Merci &#224; toi 




			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; NightWalker.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2006)

&#199;a y est !! Je l'ai !!!!! (Le Mac Classic)

Coup de mal chance : le lecteur de disquette fait le mort ... c'&#233;tait bien la peine de se d&#233;carcasser pour un lecteur de disquette USB   (  )

Demain, je m'ach&#232;te un tournevis suffisamment long pour ouvrir le Mac, et soigner ce lecteur de disquette en mal d'affection


----------



## nicogala (24 Juillet 2006)

Tiens, du coup &#231;a devient plus int&#233;ressant de te d&#233;placer ici


----------

